
What Happens When We Decide That Computers Are Just Devices to Access the Cloud? - sT370ma2
https://cheapskatesguide.org/articles/cloud-computing.html
======
JohnFen
Who's "we"?

The cloud can't give me what I need from my computers, so for me, computers
will never be just devices to access the cloud.

